# 2007 Supporting Membership Drive - BUY ONE GET ONE FREE!



## shesulsa

We at Martial Talk would like to show our appreciation to our members and offer you a fantastic opportunity to take advantage of being a supporting member. 

Sign up for a 1 year supporting membership and _*we will match that with an additional year*_! Yes, thats correct! Pay for one year and enjoy the benefits of an extra year, compliments of Martial Talk!!

This link will explain all of the supporting member benefits and this will list the supporting member options!

Now's your chance to enjoy MartialTalk for two years at HALF THE PRICE!!

Join the supporting member ranks here at MartialTalk now!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Wow that is a great deal!  Becoming a supporting member was a great decision on my part a few years ago.  Plus it helps to keep MartialTalk as the premier internet martial arts forum!


----------



## Kacey

WOW!  A great price for so much content!


----------



## Lisa

Fantastic Idea!

I get so much information and knowledge from this forum that I am glad to give a little back to help the operating costs.

With the cost of the supporting membership, you get the added advantage of being a member of the Premium club.  Its a place to really kick back and relax.  Well worth the $15 in my opinion!


----------



## Jade Tigress

I've been a supporting member for a few years now. I have to say, it is the best $15 I ever spent. I enjoy this board so much and the added benefits of SM make it complete. I don't want to miss a thing!


----------



## shesulsa

_*What does a supporting membership get you?*_

Access to the arcade!

Access to extra forums!

Eligibility for women to apply for membership to the exclusive Ladies' Locker Room (approved female applicants only).

Eligibility for volunteer staff positions.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

How long will you be running this deal?

AoG


----------



## shesulsa

ArmorOfGod said:


> How long will you be running this deal?
> 
> AoG


Until January 31.


----------



## exile

Jade Tigress said:


> I've been a supporting member for a few years now. I have to say, it is the best $15 I ever spent. I enjoy this board so much and the added benefits of SM make it complete. I don't want to miss a thing!



What Pam said!

If only this deal had been running around the time I joined up...non-supporting-members, _don't waste this opportunity..._


----------



## Lisa

*Mr. Chew wants you to be a Supporting Member!*​


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> *Mr. Chew wants you to be a Supporting Member!*​



Lisa... not to go off-topic or anything (well, since you mention Mr. Chew I guess it's not totally off-topic), but _where do you get these poodle avatars from???_


----------



## Lisa

exile said:


> Lisa... not to go off-topic or anything (well, since you mention Mr. Chew I guess it's not totally off-topic), but _where do you get these poodle avatars from???_



Mr. Chew is  character off "The Christmas Caper" which is found on the Madagascar DVD

As for the Avatars, well, I do a little photoshopping.


----------



## Tames D

exile said:


> What Pam said!
> 
> *If only this deal had been running around the time I joined up*...non-supporting-members, _don't waste this opportunity..._


 
My thoughts exactly... I missed it by a couple of days...LOL


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> As for the Avatars, well, I do a little photoshopping.



Very intimidating resultsclearly, this is a skill that I must acquire!


----------



## bydand

Quick question; even though I'm only a few months into my membership, if I send it in now, does it get tacked onto the end of an existing membership?  And can I get a membership for somebody else and have the same deal go through?

OK that's 2 quick questions, I have ADD and thoughts just pop when I get on a roll.


----------



## terryl965

Scott I believe Bob will extend your membership for another year if you pre-pay. That is a fabulous Ideal by the way


----------



## shesulsa

bydand said:


> Quick question; even though I'm only a few months into my membership, if I send it in now, does it get tacked onto the end of an existing membership?  And can I get a membership for somebody else and have the same deal go through?
> 
> OK that's 2 quick questions, I have ADD and thoughts just pop when I get on a roll.


If you renew even a few days after you've bought one membership, we will tack the other one onto the end of this year's and if you want to give the other one to a friend, that's fine with me.


----------



## bydand

shesulsa said:


> If you renew even a few days after you've bought one membership, we will tack the other one onto the end of this year's and if you want to give the other one to a friend, that's fine with me.



That's what I thought, but couldn't find it in a sticky (OK I'll confess, I didn't look *TOO* hard  )  I'll send them out tomorrow by snail mail (I don't like PayPal too much.)  Thanks for the quick reply!  

Jeeze I love this place!


----------



## shesulsa

Everyone who sends money in any way at all, send me a PM and I'll dish some rep your way once Bob receives it. 

*edited to add*

BTW, in case you're interested, at this writing, one good rep hit from me is 272 points - just a token of thanks for your support!


----------



## exile

shesulsa said:


> Everyone who sends money in any way at all, send me a PM and I'll dish some rep your way once Bob receives it.
> 
> *edited to add*
> 
> BTW, in case you're interested, at this writing, one good rep hit from me is 272 points - just a token of thanks for your support!



Dang!! Now I _really_ wish I'd waited to join up till this offer kicked in! :wink1:


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:


> BTW, in case you're interested, at this writing, one good rep hit from me is 272 points - just a token of thanks for your support!


Um, I just renewed a few weeks ago...


----------



## wade

Just did by pay pal, how will you know it's from me?


----------



## Kacey

wade said:


> Just did by pay pal, how will you know it's from me?


It's matched to information in your profile, so that the right person is credited with the membership - besides, it now says "supporting member" by your name!


----------



## shesulsa

wade said:


> Just did by pay pal, how will you know it's from me?


Bob handles all the accounting, he'll let me know you paid and I'll rep ya.


----------



## wade

Thanks, saw on  my usercp, ya know, y'all move a lot freaking faster than the computer I'm on, damn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluemtn

Will you rep those that renews?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think we're giving everyone an 'attaboy', and we'll be fixing the membership dates by the end of the month. A few people have expressed interest in giving the extra year to others as gifts so it makes things easier to keep straight.

Thank you again to everyone who has signed up


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> Everyone who sends money in any way at all, send me a PM and I'll dish some rep your way once Bob receives it.
> 
> *edited to add*
> 
> BTW, in case you're interested, at this writing, one good rep hit from me is 272 points - just a token of thanks for your support!


 
I'll match Shesulsa and rep you as well just PM me and I'll add my 217 along with hers


----------



## shesulsa

tkdgirl said:


> Will you rep those that renews?


Yes ma'am.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

C'mon people......what are you waiting for....
Supporting memberships rule!!!!


----------



## jtbdad

Bought mine yesterday;
Am I clear that it is for 2 years?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

yup.  I'll be adjusting the accounts at the end of the month to reflect that 

Thank you!


----------



## tkd_jen

Thanks for such an awesome site! I "pre-renewed" my membership too!


----------



## Drac

I just renewed mine too...*So WHAT are the rest of you waiting for????*


----------



## crushing

Hey, I just upped my membership, so up yours!




Seriously, thank you Bob and the Mods and everyone that contributes to this site whether it be with knowledge and/or money.  I really appreciate this community and the wealth of information.


----------



## Drac

crushing said:


> Hey, I just upped my membership, so up yours!
> 
> .


 
LOL....:lfao: :lfao:


----------



## Kacey

crushing said:


> Seriously, thank you Bob and the Mods and everyone that contributes to this site whether it be with knowledge and/or money.  I really appreciate this community and the wealth of information.



Seconded!  Don't forget, this special ends Jan 31 - register or renew NOW!


----------



## bluemtn

crushing said:


> Hey, I just upped my membership, so up yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, thank you Bob and the Mods and everyone that contributes to this site whether it be with knowledge and/or money. I really appreciate this community and the wealth of information.


 
Well, I just pre- renewed mine, and I agree 100% with what you said, crushing!


----------



## dragonswordkata

Your membership offer is great, and if my wife allows me (funny, my BB means little to her lol) I'd like to join your fine site. I did have a question; would it be possible to sign up and give away next years membership to someone this year, like to a friend or family member? Of course we would both have to renew next year.
Plz let me know if this might be a consideration. thank you


----------



## Carol

dragonswordkata said:


> Your membership offer is great, and if my wife allows me (funny, my BB means little to her lol) I'd like to join your fine site. I did have a question; would it be possible to sign up and give away next years membership to someone this year, like to a friend or family member? Of course we would both have to renew next year.
> Plz let me know if this might be a consideration. thank you


 

I'm not the site owner, but I don't think that would not be a problem.  

Bringing in a friend is a great way to help MT!  There are other folks here that have done that as well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

dragonswordkata said:


> Your membership offer is great, and if my wife allows me (funny, my BB means little to her lol) I'd like to join your fine site. I did have a question; would it be possible to sign up and give away next years membership to someone this year, like to a friend or family member? Of course we would both have to renew next year.
> Plz let me know if this might be a consideration. thank you


Just PM me and let me know and I can do that for you.
Thank you!


----------



## IcemanSK

I've just upped mine, too!


----------



## bluemtn

I can see that my renewal has gone through!  Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thank you to everyone who signed up or renewed. I'm slowly processing things and should have the extra year tacked on to everyone in the next few days.


----------



## IcemanSK

Bob Hubbard said:


> Thank you to everyone who signed up or renewed. I'm slowly processing things and should have the extra year tacked on to everyone in the next few days.


 
You're the man, Bob!:ultracool


----------



## KenpoRick

I tried to buy a membership but kept getting errors regarding the code at the bottom...I re-typed the new one I saw each time and received the error. Then, after 5 times, it  quit altogether...
I would like to take advantage of the '2fer' offer...Now what...?
Thanks
Rick Hughes


----------



## Marvin

Bob Hubbard said:


> Thank you to everyone who signed up or renewed. I'm slowly processing things and should have the extra year tacked on to everyone in the next few days.


Shoot, I thought I was on auto renew. Is the special still going on??


----------



## Shaderon

I'd like to know if this is still going on too, I just signed up


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll extend to offer until the end of February 2007.

A few people have asked about the extra year not showing. There are some I haven't gotten to yet, but everyone will see it tacked on soon, so don't worry.

Rick, you can also pay by check or money order.


----------



## Flatlander

How do I find out when my current membership expires?  Do you send an email reminder or something?

Personally, I'm not interested in the offer - I'd rather just pay the annual membership fee.  I'm not interested in getting anything free.  I think I get plenty of value from my $15.00 contribution.  Thanks!


----------



## dubljay

Flatlander,

If you go to the user control pannel and click on the 'paid subscriptions' link at the bottom of the column on the left side under 'Miscellanous'  it should display your current subscription as a SM and show the expriation date at the top of the page.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Should show up in the USERCP under the Paid Memberships area I think.


----------



## Flatlander

Bob Hubbard said:


> Should show up in the USERCP under the Paid Memberships area I think.


Nope, cannot find it there.


----------



## shesulsa

Flatlander said:


> Nope, cannot find it there.


It's under the "Miscellaneous" section on your User CP.


----------



## Flatlander

shesulsa said:


> It's under the "Miscellaneous" section on your User CP.


Yep, and when I click on paid memberships, I see nothing regarding a renewal date.  I've searched all over in there....


----------



## crushing

Flatlander said:


> Nope, cannot find it there.


 
Try here:

View attachment 7912


----------



## Flatlander

crushing said:


> Try here:
> 
> View attachment 7912


Hey, crushing, that was helpful!  However, that's precisely where I was looking....

Check it out, mine doesn't show:


----------



## shesulsa

Flatlander said:


> Yep, and when I click on paid memberships, I see nothing regarding a renewal date.  I've searched all over in there....


I'll PM you your renewal date, if you like.


----------



## Flatlander

Maybe mine's set to "perpetuity".....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I just checked my expiration date and it came up fine!:idunno:  Wish I could help more but alas I cannot!

Anyway's being a supporting member is *way cool*!


----------



## Flatlander

shesulsa said:


> I'll PM you your renewal date, if you like.


Sure, that'd be great.  Thanks!  However, now I'm concerned as to why my display is different than everyone else's.  Am I just destined to irreparable peculiarity?


----------



## crushing

Flatlander said:


> Sure, that'd be great. Thanks! However, now I'm concerned as to why my display is different than everyone else's. Am I just *destined* to irreparable peculiarity?


 
Destined is a much nicer word that doomed.

Clear your browser's cache and re-launch the browser.  Do you have multiple browsers, do you get the same results with the other browser(s)?

Anyways, why do you want to be like everyone else when you are so special?


----------



## Flatlander

crushing said:


> Destined is a much nicer word that doomed.
> 
> Clear your browser's cache and re-launch the browser. Do you have multiple browsers, do you get the same results with the other browser(s)?
> 
> Anyways, why do you want to be like everyone else when you are so special?


I use only IE on this computer, and am completely unfamiliar with how I might begin to clear it's cache.  Please be advised that I have the technical aptitude of mashed potatoes.


----------



## crushing

Flatlander said:


> I use only IE on this computer, and am completely unfamiliar with how I might begin to clear it's cache. Please be advised that I have the technical aptitude of mashed potatoes.


 
IE7?  From the IE Menu system choose Tools --> Internet Options, the in the 'Browsing History' section click the [Delete] button.  Next click on the [Delete files...] button.

It's little different under IE6, but you should still be able to get to it through Tools --> Internet Options.


----------



## masherdong

> We at Martial Talk would like to show our appreciation to our members and offer you a fantastic opportunity to take advantage of being a supporting member.
> 
> Sign up for a 1 year supporting membership and _*we will match that with an additional year*_! Yes, thats correct! Pay for one year and enjoy the benefits of an extra year, compliments of Martial Talk!!
> 
> This link will explain all of the supporting member benefits and this will list the supporting member options!
> 
> Now's your chance to enjoy MartialTalk for two years at HALF THE PRICE!!
> 
> Join the supporting member ranks here at MartialTalk now!!


 

Is this offer still good??


----------



## shesulsa

masherdong said:


> Is this offer still good??


The offer is expired at this time.


----------



## LuzRD

would someone be kind enough to see if my membership was in time for this super awesome B1G1F please?
i was under the impression that my membership was for 2 years but my cp is only showing 1 year starting 2-28-07 ending 2-28-08. 

i thought it was said that the offer was extended to the end of feb. 07 maybe i goofed, if so sorry for any bother.


----------



## shesulsa

LuzRD said:


> would someone be kind enough to see if my membership was in time for this super awesome B1G1F please?
> i was under the impression that my membership was for 2 years but my cp is only showing 1 year starting 2-28-07 ending 2-28-08.
> 
> i thought it was said that the offer was extended to the end of feb. 07 maybe i goofed, if so sorry for any bother.


I'll have Bob look into it for ya and PM you back.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

LuzRD said:


> would someone be kind enough to see if my membership was in time for this super awesome B1G1F please?
> i was under the impression that my membership was for 2 years but my cp is only showing 1 year starting 2-28-07 ending 2-28-08.
> 
> i thought it was said that the offer was extended to the end of feb. 07 maybe i goofed, if so sorry for any bother.


All set.



Anyone else I missed, please let me know and I'll look into it for you. 
Thanks!


----------



## LuzRD

super awesome! thank you both
great place ya got here


----------

